# 細切れに入る



## Yoshie0

I'm a bit confused with 細切れに入って part in the following passage. Does the author uses 細切れに as an adverb here, though dictionaries say that it is a noun? If it is so, then I would translate it like this "to enter by pieces/piece by piece"?

押しのけようと、”０”の肩を摑もうとしても、実体のないその身体に僕の手は吸い込まれていく。まるで蜘蛛の巣に絡め取られるようだ。僕は”０”の身体に、*細切れに入って*、取り込まれていく。


----------



## karlalou

I guess it's a figurative way of usage but people sometimes use 細切れに to mean little things come up in a short time of period. mm.. I'm not sure what the writer is trying to say here in your sentence though..


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yoshie0 said:


> If it is so, then I would translate it like this "to enter by pieces/piece by piece"?


*Yes. You're correct.*

.........................................................
It's very difficult for us to analyze the sentence without more information/context.
It must be a fiction, isn't it?

However, it seems that the expression is the abbreviation of 細切れに*（なって）*入って, in other words, 小さな破片になって、彼の体に入って= entering by pieces=entering O's body by becoming small pieces and completely being absorbed in his body.

*僕は”０”の身体に、細切れに入って＝僕は細ぎれになって”Ｏ”の身体にはいって*
This is the alternative sentence that may help you understand the meaning.


Therefore, 細ぎれに of 細ぎれになる is an adverb when I decide that 細ぎれに is one word.
Or, 細ぎれ is a noun when I analyze it as 細ぎれ＋に＋なる.
I personally prefer the latter interpretation and it can explain well why your dictionary says that it's a noun.

Without なる, 細ぎれに of 細ぎれに入る, I think it is obvious that 細ぎれに functions as an adverb, as you thought. 
細ぎれに入る may be a little bit weird Japanese, but it is regarded as a native-Japanese-speaker's-creating Japanese sentence.


----------



## 810senior

Yoshie0 said:


> 僕は”０”の身体に、*細切れに入って*、取り込まれていく。



My attempt:
I enter in the body of zero, _falling apart into many pieces_, then become the part of it.


----------



## Yoshie0

Thanks everyone for help.
But I'm still confused with 細切れ which is noun, but when we add に, it suddenly becomes an adverb. Maybe I'm lacking in grammar knowledge, but I'm finding it a bit confusing. Well let's take a noun 「人間」. If we add に to it, it doesn't become an adverb, but depending on context it could show direction of an action(人間に紙を渡す) and lots of more. But if we want to make an adverb(or adjective) from it, we add 的に(or 的 for adjective), 人間的に.
But what about 細切れ? Why does it works as an adverb without 的? Is it just some of the noun work like this while some of them doesn't?

A while ago I also couldn't figure out what is モノクロに in the following passage. But later I noticed that モノクロ is not only a noun, but ノ形容詞 too. So I thought that it could be an adverb if  に is added.

「目を移すと、深い闇を懐に抱いて群れ立つ木々。それと対峙して、*モノクロに*後退した壁面に微かな煉瓦色を滲ませた洋館の巨影・・・・・・。」
But 細切れ seems to be a noun, only...

I found an article about 名詞の副詞化 - , however there aren't any examples with に.


----------



## frequency

Yoshie0 said:


> But I'm still confused with 細切れ which is noun, but when we add に, it suddenly becomes an adverb.


Good! You've already got an answer. 細切れに is an adverb.

Two of に in 細切れに and 人間に紙を渡す, they work differently. In 人間に紙を渡す, this に works with the verb 渡す. This is a preposition 'to' in English and →.

モノクロに is an adverb (モノクロ＋に）, I think. This is almost the same to 細切れに: 細切れ＋に
I'm looking forward to more information!


----------



## Yoshie0

Well, I understand that it is an adverb. 
I'm just trying to figure out how *grammatically *a noun, in this case 細切れ, could become an adverb by simply adding に to it. Is it some special type of nouns which could become an adverb by adding に?


----------



## karlalou

We say 
店に野菜が*きれいに並ぶ *
夕焼けで空が*紅に染まる*
みかんで手が*黄色に染まる*
情報が*細切れに入ってくる*

Though きれいに is a conjugated form of the adverb, きれいな, 紅 and 黄色 are nouns.


----------



## frequency

Yoshie0 said:


> Is it some special type of nouns which could become an adverb by adding に?


Yes great!

I think that this is one of the styles of how an adverb is made up. Noun + に.

We have an adverb さみだれに, 五月雨に*. And see 細切れに.
Both 五月雨 and 細切れ are the nouns that describe how the things are.
People had ever thought the rain in May (in the old Japanese calender) lazily continues to fall, and 細切れ means that something is 'minced' or cut in pieces.

I'm now looking at a box of potato snack on the refrigerator. I don't think じゃがいも＋に can be an adverb, because it is a lot different to the two.

So when such nouns are joined to に, I think they can be adverbs. Note that not all nouns can be adverbs by adding に.
Try finding some

*五月雨に means that something goes continuously or seamlessly. When you say '五月雨に送ります', it means that you're going to send something (e.g. sheets, files, etc.) little by little hence continuously.


----------



## Yoshie0

I see now. Thank you very much for help.


----------



## mikoinrp

「細切れ」というのは、「細かく切られている」という状態を表現する名詞です。
反対語は「ざく切り」で、ざっくり切る、つまりあまり細かくしないで切るという意味です。

「僕は”０”の身体に、*細切れに入って*、取り込まれていく。」というのは、文芸作品だから許される少し矛盾的な表現だろうと思います。
文法的に正しく言えば「細切れになって取り込まれていく」と言うべきでしょう。
入ってというのは意識的にもしくは無意識に自らするという意味合いを込める言葉です（たとえば真面目モードに入って、力（リキ）が入って）から、後に続く「取り込まれる」という受動表現と矛盾します。つまりここでは作者は「能動的に自らしたのか受動的に自分の意思に反してされてしまったのか、その両方、ないし半々の感じ」を現すためにこのような矛盾する表現をしたのだろうと思います。

細切れに、というのは本来は「する」とか「なる」という動詞と結びついて使われます。
情報が細切れに入ってくる、という場合、それは「細切れにされた状態で」「細切れになった状態で」という表現を略した言い方なのだろうと思います。少しずつが時間差をおいて入っててくるという感じをうまく表現する言い方です。


----------

